# What's your stray fly capture method?



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Through all the fly strips and sticky papers I still have quite a few flies that vamoose. The beer didn't work very well. So I've resorted to vacuuming them however there's gotta be a better way! Since the frogs are in my bedroom, it's quite annoying having flies crawl all over your face when you sleep. Let's not talk about how many I may have swallowed with my mouth open at night...!

-C


----------



## wcsbackwards (Oct 4, 2008)

A bit of red wine in a champagne glass works well. The flies will congregate in the glass and you can quickly cover it with a piece of paper and remove them.

You could also try the good ol' fashioned honey trick...more flies than vinegar


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Apple cider vinegar with a drop of dish soap to break the surface tension.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I am moving soon and will have a 'sealed' frog room. I plan on having house geckos to control flies and spiders. I have also heard molasses works.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Release the Kraken!! 


Lou


----------



## koldshot (Jan 21, 2010)

I second the cider and soap method.


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

I take a gallon jug.. ( milk/ water) fill with about half an inch with wine.(red or white) Then cut up an apple and through that in the jug.. works pretty well for me.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

That's a waste of good wine 

I use the cider vinegar water and a drop of dish soap too,it works pretty good


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I also use the cider vinegar method ... and good ol finger smashing!


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

oddlot said:


> That's a waste of good wine
> 
> I use the cider vinegar water and a drop of dish soap too,it works pretty good




I work at a winery  so i have an unlimited source lol

Jk. The wine where i work is too good for that .. i use 2 buck!


----------



## claymore (Feb 24, 2010)

carola1155 said:


> Apple cider vinegar with a drop of dish soap to break the surface tension.



I just recently adopted this method. And this method works great!

Instead of using just any dish soap, I have been using apple scented dish soap.
I'm not sure if this works better than standard dish soap, but it does collect about 90 % of my rouge FF's.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I use the Apple cider vinegar method, and additionally, I let spiders live in the house. I just clear out the webs when they get out of hand


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

Next I gotta find out how to get the stray bean weevils.....


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Darts15 said:


> Next I gotta find out how to get the stray bean weevils.....


Just stand still. They'll crawl up your legs


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

Or just fake like you're going to sleep and wait for them to start crawling on your face.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

JeremyHuff said:


> I am moving soon and will have a 'sealed' frog room. *I plan on having house geckos to control flies and spiders.* I have also heard molasses works.


OMG I am soooo going to do that. Just as soon as my cat dies.


----------



## jhmreeves (Jun 23, 2010)

Have a girl over to your house for a glass of wine. If your luck is like mine, a fly or two will definitely end up in her glass.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Spiders... lol


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

frogfreak said:


> Spiders... lol


Intentionally?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

jacobi said:


> Intentionally?


Nope, they just keep coming. We've always had a problem with spiders. The house is very shaded and it's a perfect environment for them. Now they have an endless supply of food they're multiplying like mad. The shop vac keeps their population in check. lol


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

frogfreak said:


> Spiders... lol


That's my method too. Now I need to start a thread on what people use to capture the spiders


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

gary1218 said:


> That's my method too. Now I need to start a thread on what people use to capture the spiders


Shop vacs.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Ths had turned into a fun thread. Thanks for the suggestions guys. Never knew apple cider vinegar would work. Luckily I got plenty of it!

-C


----------



## Samtheman (May 10, 2006)

I use carnivorous plants. Pitchers mostly. Also, free-range L. lugubris.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Samtheman said:


> Also, free-range L. lugubris.


Any population booms from those girls? I had a few free-range ones (accidental...in my library) and started finding eggs in the weirdest places.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Samtheman said:


> I use carnivorous plants. Pitchers mostly. Also, free-range L. lugubris.


I also use carnivorous plants! I have a pitcher and venus fly trap next to my tank. 

For the ones that are fortunate enough to survive that, I rely on the squish technique. I grab a paper towel and just kill them as fast as I can. Its worked well so far (except for that time where I accidentally purchased turkish gliders, but I prefer not to acknowledge that incident). I havent noticed any flies in my bedroom, which is where my tank is located.


----------



## Samtheman (May 10, 2006)

I guess lugubri would be a better word. I have 3 confirmed generations of ladies running around. Some of them have moved into vivs, others, the bathroom, pantry and bedroom. They have an unfortunate tendency to jump towards rather than away. I've been startled on late night snack run by lugubris jumping off my cornflakes and onto my arm. I have found eggs laid on picture frames, book bindings and behind my maple syrup. 

Mer, what kind of pitcher? I have two hanging baskets of highland Nepenthes, some planted lowland varieties in a terrarium as well as a bowl of Sarracenia.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

I have a S. Purpurea in a bowl. Im not very good with carnivorous plants so I started with a common one, assuming it would be easy to care for.


----------



## cobraden (Mar 6, 2007)

I think I will be adding some carnivorous plants to my items to pick up.


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

I used to be a hostage negotiator, so I just talk them into surrendering....

Just kidding.....

I'm still a hostage negotiator.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Those that the spiders and geckos miss, I brush into a container and feed them to the frogs.


----------



## mad6291 (May 28, 2012)

I have adopted the recommended vinegar and soap method with good results. Before that, I only had the "finger smash" technique that another posted has mentioned.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Slightly off topic, but do any of these work well for fungus gnats?


----------



## claymore (Feb 24, 2010)

jacobi said:


> Slightly off topic, but do any of these work well for fungus gnats?


I had Fungus Gnats once. All I did was introduce frogs into the equation...

The Frogs killed off most of the population of the flys. There wasn't enough flys to re-establish in the vive. 

The best way to avoid them is to make sure your vives are fly proof and never leave any open plants in your frog room.

Without moist soil for the flys to breed in, the adults will die and there will not be any next generation of flys to bug you.


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

I found a really good way of dealing with stray flies. Instead of killing that precious food source with soap or sticky tape why not trick them into going back in to the viv for your frogs to eat? i fount a good way to that that all u do it get a small piece of a banana (not too big because then they multiply and the problem just gets worst) and put it in the viv. soon you'll see your frogs eating the flies around the banana. and there you go problem solved. no flies in your room and plenty of food for your frogs. 
PS dart frogs seem to really like the maggots.


----------



## zamboey (Aug 16, 2009)

I use expired beer. Cut an empty water bottle in half and invert the top part. Free cheap fly trap.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

zamboey said:


> I use expired beer


How on earth do you let beer expire?!? I've never heard of such a thing! 

In Canada, we call it skunky. It's all good...


----------



## PatEmig09 (Oct 13, 2009)

I think the best solution to your problem is a tank that has all the openings sealed up. The flies will find any cracks, seams, holes anything to escape. Get your tanks airtight and It shouldn't be as much of a problem.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

PatEmig09 said:


> I think the best solution to your problem is a tank that has all the openings sealed up. The flies will find any cracks, seams, holes anything to escape. Get your tanks airtight and It shouldn't be as much of a problem.


Except that isn't a good idea in regards to your frogs health as it doesn't allow them to thermoregulate by evaporative cooling...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Mind over matter.....if you dont mind the stray flies....it doesnt matter if they escape!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Also I have Nepenthes that attract a fair #, and the cats like to mess with them too


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

There are stray flies in my house? I hadn't noticed. Perhaps it's because I am too busy running around squeeling like a girl and swatting at the stray spiders crawling on me.

Buy a Bugzooka. They rock ! Just ask Mrs Zoomie.


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Phelsuma that runs loose in the frog room.


----------



## cyck22 (Sep 8, 2011)

PatEmig09 said:


> I think the best solution to your problem is a tank that has all the openings sealed up. The flies will find any cracks, seams, holes anything to escape. Get your tanks airtight and It shouldn't be as much of a problem.



Pat says "airtight" which probably isnt a good idea, but he makes a great point - be active, not reactive! Fly catching outside the viv has its value, but the real goal should be to stop jailbreaks! Hot glue and screen can be used to patch up opening after a viv has already been setup. Use this methode at your own risk, but the point is that the escapes will keep happening if left unchecked. Stop "feeding" your apple cider dish and lock the viv down!


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Free roaming Phelsuma and lots of spiders!


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

carola1155 said:


> Apple cider vinegar with a drop of dish soap to break the surface tension.


This



zamboey said:


> I use expired beer. Cut an empty water bottle in half and invert the top part. Free cheap fly trap.


and this (with banana or other fruit instead of beer)

Here is a picture.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

JPccusa said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant! Making one right now


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

JPccusa said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The banana (or fruit) doesn't stink the place up? And, can the flies really not get back out?


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

I was thinking about trying to silicone a piece of clear weather stripping to one side of the exxo terra doors so when it closes it seals the gap. I havent tried it yet but thought it might work. What do yall think?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Shinosuke said:


> The banana (or fruit) doesn't stink the place up? And, can the flies really not get back out?


Ok got mine made. Adam, I put inside-out duct tape over the opening and punched holes big enough for flies to crawl in. If they try to get out, they get stuck in the tape, theoretically. On the other hand, they might get stuck on the tape on their way in and clog the thing up, lol.

I used Crested Gecko Diet in mine because flies love it and I don't have bananas.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Shinosuke said:


> The banana (or fruit) doesn't stink the place up? And, can the flies really not get back out?


I would recommend a MUCH smaller hole and to change the fruit/empty the cup on a regular basis. Keep the fruit and flies in there too long together and you just end up with another culture...


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I do not change the size of the hole. The FFs seem to not find the exit. 
As for the smell, like Ron said, you have to empty it out often otherwise they reproduce inside the trap, unless you combine both methods in one. ;-)
Oh, and I do not tape the two parts together for easy cleanup. The two parts are snug enough to prevent any from getting out.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

free roaming spiders work for me, once the spiders get to big they go into the spider relocation program


Scott


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Fruit flies love beer. It doesn't have to be good beer.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

frogface said:


> Ok got mine made. Adam, I put inside-out duct tape over the opening and punched holes big enough for flies to crawl in. If they try to get out, they get stuck in the tape, theoretically. On the other hand, they might get stuck on the tape on their way in and clog the thing up, lol.
> 
> I used Crested Gecko Diet in mine because flies love it and I don't have bananas.


Tres cool, let us know how it works!


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

JPccusa said:


>


I used these traps for years and for many different bugs.

I even had to use this same trap, baited with snail bait, for the US department of Agriculture in our green house to ship plants outside of Washington state. 

Works great for snails with snail bait
Work great for earwigs, baited with tuna fish
Also works for Wasp, baited with soda or apple juice.
Plus many more.

Steve


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Shinosuke said:


> Tres cool, let us know how it works!


Works great! Now to turn in into a working culture, lol.


----------



## InHoc1855 (Apr 28, 2011)

Turns out my gecko food in my gargoyle gecko cage works really well haha


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Steverd said:


> I used these traps for years and for many different bugs.
> 
> I even had to use this same trap, baited with snail bait, for the US department of Agriculture in our green house to ship plants outside of Washington state.
> 
> ...


Stray crickets too!


----------



## frogs are cool (May 22, 2010)

I have found that the flies are crazy about moscato wine.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

that is freaky!


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

frogs are cool said:


> I have found that the flies are crazy about moscato wine.


Funny, cause I know I have some Moscato in the frig!!
I will try that.

Steve


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

I mix it all up: 
Apple cider vinegar + beer + dish soap

This seems to do the job for gnats, and loose fruit flies. 



jknight said:


> I take a gallon jug.. ( milk/ water) fill with about half an inch with wine.(red or white) Then cut up an apple and through that in the jug.. works pretty well for me.


That is not a fly trap but a recipe for sangria 

(I use to work at Stuart Cellars myself out in the valley)


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

epiphytes etc. said:


> I use the Apple cider vinegar method, and additionally, I let spiders live in the house. I just clear out the webs when they get out of hand


Spiders do the work for me too.



Darts15 said:


> Next I gotta find out how to get the stray bean weevils.....


leave out some black eyed peas in the trap that was posted earlier and they will find it. A few dozen strays found their way to an opened black eyed pea bag across the house in the pantry. Its amazing how they can hone in on them.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't get escapees. If I did, I would have found a way to flyproof the issue. I just can't see how these wandering flies remain an issue for some. If you have screen vents, then increase the layers of screen. air will still flow through and the layers of screen will overlap and eliminate gaps large enough for flies to get out.

JBear


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

*Stray Fruit fly collection*

I have a large humidifier in my frog room that I run in the winter because the entire house gets so dry. I use tap water in the humidifier so periodically I have to take it apart to clean off calcium deposits in the bucket and out of the pump, some of the smaller pieces I put in a plastic cup filled with white vinegar while I clean the other stuff ...I forgot the cup of vinegar was there on the floor and a couple days later I looked down ...to my suprise all the stray fruit flies in my frog room congregated to the cup lol do any of you have ways of dealing with stray fruit flies? I found this out by accident but I might set a cup of vinegar nearby just because


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I use a little expired repashy gecko diet mixed with apple cider vinegar and a drop of dish soap to make sure the bugs sink deep. It's nice since none of my gecko food goes to waste and fruit flies LOVE that stuff.

John


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

This works PERFECTLY:

http://www.amazon.com/BEAPCO-6-Pack-Drop-Ins-Fruit-Traps/dp/B00CRYOPMQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1422036171&sr=8-2&keywords=fruit+fly+trap










Once it's full of flies, if you want you can empty it out with a transfer pipette and refill with apple vinegar


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

good old spare vacuum


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

scooter7728 said:


> good old spare vacuum


Vacuums always scare me around little frogs. I have horrible visions of baby escudo being sucked to the other side 


John


----------



## AquaAurora (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't have a viv setup yet but get fruit flied in the spring/summer from outside (not flightless), my husband found an easy solution for catching/killing them:

1 jar/cup/small container
apple cider vinegar poured into vessel (about 1")
1 ziplock/sandwich bag push a corner into the jar (not touching vinegar)
puncture 1 small hole in the tip
1 rubber band/hair band to hold the cover in place
put the vessel near your main fruit fly problem

Have a TON of dead flies in the jars, they're too dumb to get back out the small hole. Clean up is as easy: make sure there are not a lot of live ones moving around, just open and dump vinegar down the sink (run water to get it all down so flies don't go to sink), rinse the container then refill, re-apply the top and rubber band and you're good to go again. 
If the room you have a fly problem in is big use 2-4 containers instead of just 1. If its a bedroom put it several more feet away from where you're going to be mouth breathing through the night, or you'll still have flies making pit stop on your face on the trip to the vinegar jar.


edit: added photos


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

nah when I open the door the flies move around they aren't very strong and the vacuum sucks them right out of the tank. its a dyson I found in the garbage, . So its not used upstairs in the main living area.


FroggyKnight said:


> Vacuums always scare me around little frogs. I have horrible visions of baby escudo being sucked to the other side
> 
> 
> John


----------

